# Silver Window Coverings



## 106587 (Aug 20, 2007)

I need some of those foil window coverings for the front of our Moncayo motorhome, Fiat cab, do they make them in different sizes or what? :?


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

You can get internal or external, and generally made for the specific cab (at least for internal ones), fiat in your case.

There has been lots of debate about the best types on these forums, I suggest you do a search for "silver screens" and see what comes up.

My preference is internal, because they don't get wet, but others disagree!


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Screens in silver*

We have always used TAYLORMADE. Mr Taylor will make up any sized pad you request and he has the patterns for almost all makes of motorhome. They will post the items to you if you are unable to get to a show - they probably will be at Shepton Mallet.

Sundial


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi'a Marion 
They are called Silverscreens, I have the internal one's, most people on here seem to prefer the external one's 
Try this one on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Silver-Screen...ryZ76072QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 106587 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Silver Screen*

Thanks for that! Am about to bid for those Charlie I've measured the van & they would fit perfectly! Marion


----------



## 106587 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Silver Screens*

Just bought those silver screens from ebay, Thanks again! Hope they come before we go to Bamburgh on Thursday, never been to this site but the reviews say its 'exposed' still when you live in Consett you get used to a bit of wind :O)


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

My mum is from consett and my dad from chopwell they live in the midlands now.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

or was it my mum from blaydon and they met in consett ? I'm confusing myself now


----------



## 106587 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Consett*

What is your Mums name? Ive lived here all my life & know quite a few folk!


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Joan Mcdonald , Lowden before she married


----------



## 106587 (Aug 20, 2007)

My brother married a girl called Lowdon her Dad was calle Reg Lowdon, are we related yet! :O)


----------

